# Skype and Zune won't login online



## JordanMadison38 (Sep 24, 2010)

So I've been having issues with my Zune software, it allows me to work all the music and everything but doesn't allow me to login to my account. As well I just picked up a web cam hoping to use Skype, created the account and everything and when I try and open it, it stays on the login screen until it finally says unable to connect.

I'm able to access Firefox fine, and I've got to think it's something with my router or firewall. For my Windows Firewall I turned it off and currently have no exceptions (because if they were accepted that'd be blocking them with the firewall correct? in either case I've tried it both ways), and I've been trying to adjust my routers forwarding ports and allowing 80, 85, 443 which Skype is supposed to use and it hasn't helped the issue either. 

If anyone has any suggestions on what to do they'd be greatly appreciated I'm really stuck right now and the main thing is to somehow get Skype up and running.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try totally disabling the firewall to see if that helps?


----------



## JordanMadison38 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've disabled the firewall, unless there's a way to do it further. I've turned it to Off in the general area, have no checks for exceptions, and unchecked LAN and WNC boxes in the network tab. I went into the advance security and maybe there's some stuff in there blocking it? Looking at the Inbound/Outbound rules it says everything is allowed but only some of them are enabled. And Skype is only listed on the Inbound and not the Outbound does that mean anything?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if the firewall is disabled, that shouldn't be an issue. :smile: FWIW, it's normal not to see Skype on the outbound rules, I don't see it in Windows 7 either.


----------



## JordanMadison38 (Sep 24, 2010)

OK, any other idea's? Is it the ports for my connection through the router? My roommate has a Mac and the other a PC and they both work fine with Skype.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried clearing your browser's cache? 
How about using a diff browser such as Chrome or IE?


----------



## JordanMadison38 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll try that. Firefox is still working and when anything tries to load in IE it can't connect.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Check your browsers proxy settings if it's checked off uncheck them.

Also try it in Safe mode with networking by restarting your computer then select this option.


----------



## JordanMadison38 (Sep 24, 2010)

2xg said:


> Check your browsers proxy settings if it's checked off uncheck them.
> 
> Also try it in Safe mode with networking by restarting your computer then select this option.


Cleared the cache same old problem. I checked the browser proxy settings it was on "no proxy" what should it be on? Auto-detect proxies for this computer?

Didn't have much luck with the safe mode either.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Create a new User Profile or Logon as a different user in your computer.


----------



## JordanMadison38 (Sep 24, 2010)

2xg said:


> Create a new User Profile or Logon as a different user in your computer.


It doesn't work, its not the name or login it won't even get to the point of checking if that stuff is correct because they can't see the internet it seems. Would reformatting my system do anything to help the problem?


----------



## JordanMadison38 (Sep 24, 2010)

Also, I downloaded the Firefox update and the internet stopped working. I had to uninstall it, and do the original firefox setup to get the internet back.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Scan your computer with Malwarebytes, see if it helps, there's no need to Post the results. Test your Apps(Zune and Skype). If it didn't work then try the next suggestion. 

Let's try the sfc /scannow command, here's how.


----------

